# Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?



## koifreund (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich seit letztem Jahr Laufenten an meinem Teich. Langsam nervt es mich etwas, dass die immer ihre __ Schnecken dort auswaschen. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Das Wasser ist total braun.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Zaun drum bauen?


----------



## gollnir (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

denke auch das ein kleiner zaun oder ähnliches sinnvoll wären


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Hallo Koifreund,

Da hilft nur ein Zaun und ein kleines eigenes Wasserbecken für die __ Enten, denn ohne Wasser fressen sie die __ Schnecken nicht...

Allerdings verstehe ich die Frage nicht im Zusammenhang mit [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24/]diesem Beitrag von Dir[/URL]


----------



## svenna80 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Vielleicht waren sie zwischenzeitlich weg?


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Hallo,

bist du sicher das es an den __ Enten liegt ?

Bei 1m³ Wasser und 6 Koi ...

Axel :shock


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 1m³ Wasser und 6 Koi ...
> 
> Axel :shock



Bei, wie im Profil steht - 40m², und 4m Tiefe- stimmt wohl was nicht.

Ich habe auch Laufenten und jetzt auch Gänse- die dürfen auf garkeinen Fall in oder an den Teich. Schwimmen würden die dort mehr als gerne. Manchmal witschte mir mal eine durch. Ich habe das Grundstück mit einem Zaun abgetrennt. Dem Erpel mußte ich allerdings trotzdem die Flügel stutzen. Mit etwas Anlauf klappte es auch mit dem __ Fliegen....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Ist es nicht so, dass man sich entscheiden sollte was man eigentlich für Tiere halten möchte und entsprechend die Bedürfnisse anpasst ?

Also einen Koiteich mit Zaun abgetrennt und einen seperaten Laufentenbereich inklusive entsprechendem Teich ?

Ich dachte die fressen die __ Nacktschnecken direkt vom Boden ? Die schleppen die zum Teich und waschen die vorher  ?


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Hallo Ralf!

Ja Laufenten "schwenken" ihr Futter - __ Schnecken im Wasser. Außerdem schwimmen sie auch gerne, wenn auch  nicht so wie normale __ Enten. Enten sauen ihr Wasser ordentlich zu. Deshalb habe ich für die Enten eine große Mörteltonne die ich gut saubermachen kann. Somit kann ich Enten und Kois halten. Warum auch nicht, wenn man es trennen kann. Übrigens fressen Laufenten auch alle anderen Insekten wie Ameisen, __ Fliegen, Schnaken usw.

Ich habe nicht den Teich eingezäunt, sondern das obere Grundstück, wo der Teich ist, von dem unteren Grundstück getrennt. Du kannst es in meinem Profilbild sehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Ich hab mal im Fernsehen jemanden gesehen, der seine Laufenten vermietet - er fährt zu Schneckengeplagten Kunden und lässt die dann dort rumrennen und reinhauen. Die hatten keine Wasserwanne mit und die __ Enten hatten sofort die __ Schnecken verschluckt - ich frag mich wieviel die so schaffen an einem Tag.

Als ich sehr viele Schnecken hatte, habe ich ein Holzbrett auf die Erde gelegt und jeden morgen umgedreht - da waren bestimmst immer so 10-20 stk drann.


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Laufenten verschmutzen Teich - Was tun?*

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen. 
Bei mir war das ganz anders. Es fing nämlich alles mit den Laufenten und einem Fertigteich an.
Als die Tiere damals weggesperrt werden mußten ( Vogelgrippe ) habe ich mich von ihnen getrennt weil ich sie nicht den ganzen Tag einsperren wollte. Somit war der Fertigteich leer und so wollte ich es nicht lassen. Deshalb zogen dann ein paar kleine Goldfische ein damit der "Teich" nicht so leer da steht. Dann hatte ich Gefallen an den Fischen gefunden (im Aquarium habe ich ja schon seit ewigen Zeiten Diskusfische ) und wir haben den Teich auf dem oberen Grundstück gebaut. Unten der kam weg, und irgendwann bekam ich auch wieder Laufenten. Unser Grundstück ist groß genug um an allen Tieren Freude zu haben und es ihnen auch gut geht.


----------

